# Hyatt Coconut Plantation



## Bob B (Mar 5, 2012)

I have just posted a review for this resort in the TUG Resort Databases section. Feel free to ask me any questions you may have.


----------



## aka Julie (Jun 5, 2012)

*Refurbished?*

Do you know the last time the units were refurbished?  The pictures of the bedrooms w/bedspreads look a bit outdated.

We've never stayed in a Hyatt since we own Marriotts, but were considering this location as a change of pace.

TIA


----------



## Bob B (Jun 8, 2012)

Julie,

We own at Marriott in Aruba and have also stayed a couple times at Ocean Point. The furnishings were at least at or above those levels. Nothing appeared worn or in need of refurbishment.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 8, 2012)

Marriott, Hyatt and Sheraton in my personal opinion have the best refurbishment program in the hotel - vacation (timeshare) industry.


----------

